# Rear Sleeve Tiller



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

PIC>>> 2


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sam
Where's the rest of the pic? I feel like "Wilson" from "Home Improvement"


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sorry! Guess I didn't wait long enough for it to load! The first 2X all I saw was the top of the fence!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

6er,

Are the other 2 really "compressed" on your screen? Mine are.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Yeah Greg Hidy Ho! Neighbor!


----------

